# Warning ! Some German Repors are Broken.. CPIO Bug and Error

## Schnulli

Warning ! Some German Repors are Broken.. CPIO Bug and Error

Hi All... i noticed again that the CPIO Error returns into German Repos, latest where i noticed it was Esslingen, WHO THE HECK IS IT?!?!?!!?

The Result is, you cant compile and set up a new System.

I Checked the Russian Repos and all of them work fine without this Bug.

Kick this Dude or teach them how to code ^^

Regards

----------

